
To cut waste, U.K. grocery chain will sell products past 'best before' dates - ValentineC
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/12/04/568299294/to-cut-waste-u-k-grocery-chain-will-sell-products-past-best-before-dates
======
Double_a_92
Why wouldn't they just order less?

